# 44 week gestation



## stillborn mamma (Jan 2, 2011)

People say that a baby will come when it is ready. Be ware that sometimes things don't go that way. I'm sure that things have changed since I lost my baby some thirty years ago, but I kept being assured that it would happen. It didn't happen and my baby died. Thank G-d I have had 3 healthy children since that time, and all of them were C Sections. My first healthy baby had been induced for hours without any results. The doctor never wanted to even try again. I never dilated.....no real contractions at all, the doctors were not able to break my water, and I would tell anyone not to go past 42 weeks......it's not worth the possible loss. Best of luck to all pregnant women....may your deliveries be healthy and easy and with a beautiful healthy baby........


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you. I agree. I am so sorry for your loss ((Hugs))


----------



## luv_my_babes (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh mama, I am so sorry for your loss. I am also sorry that you had to go through a failed induction followed by a c-section. That must have been very hard, and scary. It must have been very hard to never be allowed to labor again, too, but thank goodness for your healthy children. My oldest son, my living one, he was born at 42 weeks. He was just fine, no problems, and the placenta looked great even at 42 weeks. Then, my 36 weeker died before birth. So, you never really know, I suppose.


----------



## mom2clairenlily (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you for posting your experience. It is touching to see that even after thirty years your sweet angel is still so close to your heart and thoughts. I hope you feel supported in spite of some of the comments on your thread--I agree with you and am glad you were brave enough to share your story and your beliefs on post-dates delivery. Take care, mama.


----------

